# Heat bulbs in furnace?



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I am having a hard time affording propane the last few years. Minimum order is 100 gals at $4.00 a gal here in Wva. That last 4-6 weeks. Have an add on wood furnace it help but because of a neck injury I have a lot of trouble hauling wood. And when I am not at home no heat. Been using sun heaters this past winter to keep living space warm and pipes from busting. 

Ok I have chickens and use the red and white heat lamps in the coop. Any reason I could not try and rig the heat light in the furnace in front of the blower so the heat would be forced in the ducts?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That would probably cost a lot more than propane heat.

It sounds like you might want to get an energy audit done by your power company. There might be some simple low cost things to do to conserve energy.

This winter when the wind was roaring out of the south it pushed my door in a bit and the below zero air whistled in the room. I couldn't take the chill out of the room. Then I spent $4 for some door sealer strip and it worked great. No more cold air whistling around the door into the room and the house is much more comfortable too. I've probably already saved the $4 back.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I think you would have a hard time getting enough lamps in there to come anywhere close to your furnace output.

A typical furnace is probably rated at something like 70,000 BTU per hour of heat output.

A thousand watts worth of heater lamps would give you 3400 BTU per hour of heat output. 

So, it would take something like 20,000 watts worth of lamps to equal a typical furnace.


$4 per gallon propane burned in an 80% efficient furnace is the same cost per BTU of heat out as paying 18 cents a kilowatt hour.

So, unless you are paying more than 18 cents a KWH, I'd stick with the propane. I'd guess the propane prices will be coming down.

Fuel Cost Calculator: http://www.builditsolar.com/References/Calculators/Fuels/FuelCompare.htm

Gary


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

That and have them bring a tank when filled at summer rates will last all winter. They will tell you we don't let residential customers to have tanks over a certain size here it was 350 gals. I said then come and get your tank out of my yard today. Called another company and they said the size for my residents should be 350 gallon. I said bring me a 550 or bigger, they brought a 550. I fill up at the end of summer and it lasts till the end of the next summer. I fill at summer rates only.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My 28' x 32' home costs me a scheduled $60/monthly to heat and we get -30 F some winters and -20 most winters. It sounds like there is a lot of potential for the OP to save a lot of money with insulation and sealing. Some states have insulation assistance programs with low interest loans or there might even be some federal programs.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I just filled up in WV for $2.80 per gallon. I am guessing it is on its way down but we were almost out on a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Aside from cost, heat lamps wouldn't work anyway. Heat lamps are infrared heat. Meaning they heat up an object, but not the air.
Much like the sun. The sun heats up the ground, builsings, people, etc. Heat escaping, radiating from those objects is what warms the air.
Imagine being outside, no wind, sunny and 70 degrees. You could stand there in a T shirt and be comfortable, now let some clouds roll through and hide the sun. It is still 70 degrees, but without the IR heat from the sun, you would feel chilly and be looking for a jacket.
Forced air furnaces work by heating up the air that passes through them.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know how big the rooms are but these little heaters work well for my DSs new cabin. No fan so all the elec. used is heat. Hang on the wall like a picture and plug into an outlet. Convection, so you don't have cold air blowing at the start and end of cycle. Built in thermostat. Each room is separate so each can be set at the temps you want/need....James

http://www.eheat.com/envi-high-efficiency-whole-room-plug-in-electric-panel-heater-hh1012t/


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Point the heat lamps at yourself and run the furnace at a lower temperature. You will be comfy!

We have an 200W electric mattress pad and set the heat back at night to 55. If the pad is set higher than 2, we wake up sweaty. Must be like 50 watts. Personal heating is very efficient.


----------

